
Twitter founders address all-staff meeting on eve of IPO filing (photos) - xadxad
http://qz.com/131651/photos-twitter-founders-address-all-staff-meeting-on-eve-of-ipo-filing/
======
xadxad
Notable absence is Noah Glass (imho) - the 4th cofounder pushed out in 2006

